# 3/21 New Orleans Hornets @ Dallas Mavericks



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

<Center>*Monday, March 21st, 8:30 p.m. ET @ Dallas, American Airlines Center *


*(15 - 50) *
*New Orleans Hornets*








[email protected]








*Dallas Mavericks*
*(43 - 22)*



*Probable Starters:*


*New Orleans Hornets Starting LineUp:*







































*Backcourt:*
J.R. Smith #23 
Dan Dickau #2 
*Frontcourt:*
Lee Nailon #33 
PJ Brown #42 
Jamaal Magloire #21 
*Key Subs:*






















Jackson Vroman #4 | Casey Jacobsen #32 | Bostjan Nachbar #10






*Dallas Mavericks Starting LineUp:*







































*Backcourt:*
Michael Finley #4 
Jason Terry #31 
*Frontcourt:*
Josh Howard #5 
Dirk Nowitzki #41 
Shawn Bradley #44
*Key Subs:*






















Marquis Daniels #6 | Keith Van Horn #2 | Alan Henderson #50 





*Key MatchUp:*








*<--->*








*Jamaal Magloire #21<->Dirk Nowitzki #41*


<marquee>*GO HORNETS!*</marquee>


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

It's gonna be a tough game for us against the Mavs! They have a very good bench although Stackhouse and Dampier are injured! I can't see us winning this one:

my prediction:
Hornets 100
-
Mavericks 107


----------



## DanDickau (Jan 9, 2005)

Go Hornets!!!

Score
Hornets 98
Mavs 107


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Mavs 115
Hornets 104

Magloire 15 pts, 7 reb

Dirk 34 pts, 14 reb


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Maverick Game Thread 

Dallas: 107
New Orleans: 92


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Hornets 98
Mavs 93


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

Dallas 118
New Orleans 107


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Everybody (including me) predicted against us so far...Remember, it was the same against the kings two month ago when we won suprisingly...*dream*


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

*NBA.com Preview:*

Preview 




> DALLAS (Ticker) -- With Avery Johnson settled into the coaching role for the Dallas Mavericks, the club will look to finish a four-game homestand on a winning note.
> 
> Johnson took over for Don Nelson, who resigned from his post Saturday, and led the Mavericks to a 104-93 win over the Charlotte Bobcats.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

dallas-111
hornets 102


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Expected loss, but career game for J.R. Smith with 27 points!

Boxscore

Recap


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

103-86 MAVS 

_Results of Guess the Score:_

*DwyaneWade4MVP - 18
DanDickau - 16
Halfbreed - 26
Theo! - 10
Pacers Fan - 22, but DQ'd
Jermaniac Fan - 36
Tooeasy - 24

WINNER: Theo!

:djparty:*


----------



## DanDickau (Jan 9, 2005)

Tough lose! I was close on the Gts though.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Nice Game by J.R. Smith. Im happy the Mavs got the win.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

blaah


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

( i posted new gamethread here, LOL!)


----------

